# Look ?? Dont think so



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi,

I found an ad for this bike on the german eBay, and the seller claimed it to be a kg281. Obvisously not a 281, I very much doubt it to be a look at all. Has any of you ever seen a Look that looks like that ??


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Looks too good to be true.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

It is a Kestrel 200 Sci. I used to have one. You can tell by the shaped seat tube. Also the head tube.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ChristianB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found an ad for this bike on the german eBay, and the seller claimed it to be a kg281. Obvisously not a 281, I very much doubt it to be a look at all. Has any of you ever seen a Look that looks like that ??


It's a KG286... I used to have one. It really is a LOOK


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Look at the flattened top tube. It is exactly like my old Kestrel. The funny shape on the seat tube that allows the wheel to tuck in looks like a Kestrel too.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> Look at the flattened top tube. It is exactly like my old Kestrel. The funny shape on the seat tube that allows the wheel to tuck in looks like a Kestrel too.


Here's a picture of the KG286


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep, you are right. I took a really close look at the Kestrel pic I had and noticed it doesn't have cables that go under the BB either. They are routed above it unlike the pictures he posted. It is amazing how similar those two frames were. Sort of too close if you ask me.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> Yep, you are right. I took a really close look at the Kestrel pic I had and noticed it doesn't have cables that go under the BB either. They are routed above it unlike the pictures he posted. It is amazing how similar those two frames were. Sort of too close if you ask me.


The 286 was made in Asia..Probably in the same factory as the Kestrel


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The 200sci frames were all made in California. They didn't ship production to Asia till they started making the Talons. I am pretty sure the forks were made by Kenesis though.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> The 200sci frames were all made in California. They didn't ship production to Asia till they started making the Talons. I am pretty sure the forks were made by Kenesis though.


My bad. I just googled Kestrel and found out the 200's were made in Japan only for a short period of time in the early 90's. Frames made before and after are made in the USA.


----------



## sweetnsourbkr (Jan 10, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> The 286 was made in Asia..Probably in the same factory as the Kestrel


No they weren't. Where does it say that?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

sweetnsourbkr said:


> No they weren't. Where does it say that?


In the mid 90's LOOK made quite a few frames in Asia. The 286 was one of those frames. I haven't been able to determine if all the 286's were made there but some of them were.
The KG221,231,241 and 251 as well as at least some of the 286's were made in Asia...

It really doesn't make a difference, the quality was very high. I've owned a 221,241 and 286 and the quality was just as high as the French and African made LOOKs


----------



## sweetnsourbkr (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting. I always thought they were all made in France. I've never seen a Look frame that didn't have a "Made in France" sticker on it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

sweetnsourbkr said:


> Interesting. I always thought they were all made in France. I've never seen a Look frame that didn't have a "Made in France" sticker on it.


The ones that said "Designed in France" were the Asian frames


----------

